# Bird dogs and hogs



## UGA hunter (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread so I started this one.  I know a lot of folks including the friend who owns the dogs I posted use English Pointers. What different bird dog breeds have you guys used or seen used to hunt hogs with? Catch or bay?


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jun 25, 2009)

I seen some chocolate labs at a bay one time nd they looked pretty good i have also heard of otheir people useing them as well in the woods


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a GSP male that I am training for hogs....excellent nose and covers alot of ground...He will bay hard on one in the pen and shake a small one pretty good. I will post a pic of him later.  Jasper... plan to cross with Karma when she comes in.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 26, 2009)

best baydog i have ever seen was a german shorthair pointer. im pretty sure thats what he was. if theres a hog there hes gone find it, and hes gone bay it till the catchdog gets there. he is for sale if im not mistaking


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats the way Jasper my GSP is...He has yet to find a hog in the woods but has only been out once. But he covers so much groubnd that if I get him where the hogs are he cant miss finding it for sure.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 26, 2009)

Will he catch if there is another catchy dog with him? 

Any more breeds or bird dog crosses besides the EP and GSP?


----------



## gigem (Jun 26, 2009)

It is hard to find an EP that will take cuttin!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 26, 2009)

He will on a small hog but I dont care if he catches as long as he cand find them and will bay till the cats and BMC get there they will stop him.. the plan is to breed the pair above and should get the best of both  good nose no mouth and plenty of grit. Just have to wait and see..


----------



## hoghunter81 (Jun 27, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> best baydog i have ever seen was a german shorthair pointer. im pretty sure thats what he was. if theres a hog there hes gone find it, and hes gone bay it till the catchdog gets there. he is for sale if im not mistaking




Who owns this dog and why is he selling? Can you find out if this dog is still for sale?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 27, 2009)

Not sure what dog he is talking about...Red just made the post but I never saw the dog or if it was for sale.... I see Hickory Crossing bay is July 18-19 th....  Got my bayed solid today...Checkout my article in it this time on Mountain Hog...Going big time...Now if these writing classes I am taking in college would kick in....lol


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Back to the topic at hand. 

Anyone ever used or seen a weim or viszla on a hog?

So far I know EP, GSP, GWP, and DD.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 27, 2009)

I have seen a weim ...not bad bay dog.. not sure how it hunted..Labs do well also


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

curdogsforhogs, thanks for all your input! Do you think the weim or GSP is a better dog? 

C'mon, I know there's some more hog doggers that have tried bird dogs.


----------



## gigem (Jun 27, 2009)

man there is no breed , the best dog i got come off the street


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 27, 2009)

I am not an expert on BD as hogdogs, just getting into them, i prefer cats and BMCs  but have been wanting to try the GSP and work into the BD/Pit cross...My GSP has alot of hunt drive and the Pit has excellent prey drive...should be a great cross. .. I know there are others on here that have much more experience with the birddog breeds for hogs than I have so far..


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 28, 2009)

I got a gsp and pitt cross and he has been a real good dog but gettn old now but he still loves to hunt.Real gritty till he gets cut then he backs up and bays till help gets there


----------



## wildlifecory (Jun 29, 2009)

I hunted both GSP and English Pointers.  I have seen good hog dogs come from both breeds, but generally the english dogs are grittier and more of them seem to make it.  Either breed is fine with me especially if you cross em on the right bulldog!


----------



## easbell (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got weims as bird dogs and they will go after a hog in a second. They have the breeding as that is what they do in Germany. I'm sure you could train them to be hog dogs. 

However a LOT of the weims have had much the hunting and aggression bred out of them by breeders that were selling to the pet market. So you may have to go through a few to find one that works. GSP are still mainly working dogs and have a lot of grit. My guess is you would have better success with them.


----------



## GOTCHA (Jun 30, 2009)

i have a gsp female. she covers alot of ground and has a mouth . not really gritty but can sure keep one busy


----------



## GOTCHA (Jun 30, 2009)

o yea she will point too.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 30, 2009)

Find the real German blood dogs...DK's or DD I'm sure the GSP and GWP do good but that true German blood is still used a lot for fur and feather


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 4, 2009)

curdogsforhogs, how does your male get along with other males?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 4, 2009)

gigem said:


> man there is no breed , the best dog i got come off the street



Best dogs I ever had were pure bread Dumpster curs...
It's true try it some time stop by any dumpster on the way to the woods and pick ya up some ...


----------

